# Frisbee



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

After months of ignoring it, Chi Chi has been going all in on her soft flying disc. For the past 3 days it is the first thing she grabs when going outside to play (an honor previously held by the light up ball). Are there any useful training applications?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd be careful with a disk with a Havanese. Disk dogs are prone to serious injuries even if they are built right for it. (longer legs and shorter backed) My vet advises against disk play for all dogs, but particularly longer backed breeds like ours.

They're great to use on the ground to work on pivots with a clicker!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Oooh, thanks Karen! Gladly, she hasn't been leaping for it. Just picks it up and returns it after landing.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> After months of ignoring it, Chi Chi has been going all in on her soft flying disc. For the past 3 days it is the first thing she grabs when going outside to play (an honor previously held by the light up ball). Are there any useful training applications?


If you keep a basket with you outside, and if she knows the command "drop", you could throw her the disc, have her fetch it, and have her drop into the basket. From there, you could evolve it into teaching her to put her toys away into the basket in the house or picking up stuff in the yard after your kids play out there, pick up golf balls if you husband practices his chipping, lol! Just brainstorming training applications!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Chasing Mayzie said:


> If you keep a basket with you outside, and if she knows the command "drop", you could throw her the disc, have her fetch it, and have her drop into the basket. From there, you could evolve it into teaching her to put her toys away into the basket in the house or picking up stuff in the yard after your kids play out there, pick up golf balls if you husband practices his chipping, lol! Just brainstorming training applications!


Going to try this, Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Chi-Chi's Mom said:


> Oooh, thanks Karen! Gladly, she hasn't been leaping for it. Just picks it up and returns it after landing.


That should be fine then!


----------

